

Ask HN: Games suggestions for hacker kids? - nicholaides

My friend, a self described English major type, has a son (age ~8) who has a very logical, analytical bent, as well as some subtle autistic symptoms. He struggles to know how to nurture his son's strengths. I would guess that many hackers here, like me, would relate to this kid from having similar strengths and interests at his age.<p>Do you have any suggestions for games and ways to engage kids like this and foster their inherent abilities and interests?
======
tjr
This might be too ancient, but how about Infocom games?

